

Internet Rising - More_Input
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pMh8oBdKkK4

======
g33k101
#include source( <http://www.realitysandwich.com/internet_rising> )

main Program(run)

//please enjoy this infopoem and focus on content, not syntax

//oh oh, and here it starts... false(start) = false;)

10 land on earth, make contact with new community hub

15 search for its intro welcome link

20 processed(<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>] = true

30 parse_out_tags_from(newswelcome.html) = {

    
    
      + experiment
      + conscious effort to resist decline
      + "deeply interesting" links !!!
      + thoughtful
      + civil
      + substantial
      + some consideration that hadn't previously been mentioned
      + giving more information about the topic
      + anonymity of online conversation.. ..to be in person
    
      }
    

40 pattern match found. equivalence == true

50 echo "hello. attempting to pass meaningful information to you if you are
tuned in to receive it. you may very much _enjoy_ this new edu-tainment
documentary film: INTERNET RISING

60 accelerate time

65 compress space

70 expand universe

75 negate black hole singularity

80 balance

90 to call this function again, reference it with a linked_list(pointer)
in.your.heart

// thank you. enjoy. <3 (8

100 REPEAT UNTIL 0==1

